# Skiffs



## christem

So I'm really getting serious about buying a skiff. I would like a Hell's Bay Waterman but don't want to spent that much money. Looking to spend about $20K and want a full size skiff (not a micro-skiff). I've looked at Mitzi, Beavertail (not sure on cost), Ranger, etc. What do yall think is the best "budget" skiff out there.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Check out the "for sale by owner" link on the Beavertail Skiff web site ... http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/buyitnow.html

I've seen up to a half dozen offered from time to time. All great boats ...


----------



## thebigd

I have been looking at skiffs for a while. I like the Mitzi's 17 or 16. foot. I talked to Bob's Used Boat's in Miami the last week and he has a 2008 Hewes for 20k. I dont have the number anymore. 

From what i can tell about the MIzti is everyone seems to report that it is a tank of a skiff. they have no real problems. I did read one report on the mitzi he was complaining about the gell coat chipping away. but that is only one. If you buy a mitzi i would highly recomend you go to Florida or S. Carolina. to buy one. I talked to 
Shorline Marine in Brunswick s.c. he will sell a brand new mitzi 16 ft with 50 horse andd center console for $14995.00 I checked on the same boat in rockport and they want $21,000 for the same boat. very big savings. 

my two cents


----------



## Arlon

Differrent option: http://pangamarine.com/skiff_specs.html


----------



## bslittle79

Here's a pretty old school HB Whip for sale on 2cool. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218877

I don't know how long or how wide of a skiff you are looking for but for the money East Cape's Caimen is a good skiff. www.eastcapecanoes.com


----------



## Bruce J

I'm partial to Maverick as I've had my HPX-T since 2002 and think it's a tremendous skiff. You can't buy a new one for $20k but you could get something in the 2002/3 or so vintage for that money. One of my buddies just sold his '02 for a bargain of about $17k. Since we don't usually put big hours on the motor of a poling skiff, I think there's a human lifetime of outboard hours left on most skiffs of that age. One problem is that there just aren't many used ones for sale around here, but it seems like there's usually one available somewhere on the coast.

I'd make the same comment about HB and would look for a 17.8 Professional or a Waterman of about the same age.

You may want a brand new skiff for your own reasons, but for my bucks in that price range I'd definitely look for the lightly used top line boats.


----------



## Salty Dog

If you want a bare bones skiff at a really good price look up Inshore Powerboats. I looked at them when I was in Orlando a couple weeks ago and I really like the looks of the hull and I like the idea of it's design. Super simple and can be set up how you want it. You could buy one fully rigged with power and trailer and any add ons you would want and still be well under $20k. 

This may well be my next skiff. I have had all the bells and whistles on my last skiff and never used them. All I want is a quiet hull with a front deck and poling platform powered by a tiller steer motor with a place to stow a small tackle bag. The rest is just bells and whistles that cost money but don't necessarily help catch fish. 

Inshore Powerboats is Tom Mitlaff's new line of skiffs, he is the originator of the Mitzi skiff. He has partnered up with East Cape Co to build this new line. So if you like the Mitzi skiffs you may like the lines of these boats. I like the hull's shape better than the Mitzi.


----------



## Ish

christem said:


> What do yall think is the best "budget" skiff out there.


a high-end used boat that's in great condition. although you're gonna have to watch, wait, and hope that no one beats you to the one you find.

for you mitzi guys, check this out.

(***disclaimer*** - for you whiners like TS, Fool, et. al. this is in no way a supporting, promoting, "this is the way you should do it," "this is the best skiff out there and the one you need" kind of thing. i just thought it was a cool looking skiff and wanted to make sure you guys saw it if you hadn't already.)


----------



## jbenge

(***disclaimer*** - for you whiners like TS, Fool, et. al. this is in no way a supporting, promoting, "this is the way you should do it," "this is the best skiff out there and the one you need" kind of thing. i just thought it was a cool looking skiff and wanted to make sure you guys saw it if you hadn't already.) [/quote]

lmao.


----------



## Stuart

I too am of the "keep it simple" way of thinking. My boat has minimum storage, but I can stuff pfds, wading boots, drift sock, rain gear etc in the front hatch. In the back, I sit on coolers, one is for drinks and snacks and the other carries my tool kit, emergency kit, and other odds and ends I need to keep dry.

If you're wanting to really pole a lot, then light, low free board, no deadrise in the stern, and dead quite is what you want. Everything else is fluff and weight you are having to push around. I _would_ get trim tabs for sure though.

Ps, I wish I would have bought at least a 21 foot push pole instead of a 20 footer.


----------



## superflyguy

Ish...that's some funny stuff. Oddly, I'm starting to enjoy your humor. You're like a yappy, drop kick dog that annoys you, but it still makes you laugh every once in a while.


----------



## FalseCast

saw this one earlier in the classified
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=221951
looks like its got it all


----------



## BugEm

I dunno I am diggin the kayak thing right now...... it's a lot cheaper than a skiff. I don't have many friends that fish so finding someone that would want to go and split the time would be tuff. It's not as rewarding but I could probably go with a guide once a month for the cost of a skiff. Just my 0.2 cents.


----------



## fishin styx

I'd put a lot of thought into a Beavertail. I know of quite a few guides in FL that run them and have been very happy with them. 
HB makes a dang nice boat but there is only so much you can add to a 17' fiberglass canoe and it's still not worth $40K+. 
The Inshore Powerboats, if I'm not bad wrong, are being ut out by the guy that started Mitzi Skiffs (also dang nice skiff).


----------



## Arlon

The 18' panga marine skiff with about a 40hp tiller motor at around $12k would work for me. Handle a lot more water than most of the traditional "poling skiffs". Run it offshore on a nice day.


----------



## Stuart

That HB on the classifieds would be a poling machine. Of course, it borders on the fringe of a micro-skiff and you said you didn't want that.


----------



## Stuart

FalseCast said:


> saw this one earlier in the classified
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=221951
> looks like its got it all


This boat would laugh at chop that my boat would shy away from, but you aren't going to pole it for hours on end. Also says it takes 12" to float. You won't be happy with that.


----------



## schuyler

Check out this one I have for sale - hard to beat for the price. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218374


----------



## bslittle79

*hours?*



schuyler said:


> Check out this one I have for sale - hard to beat for the price. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218374


Schuyler,

Do you know how many hours are on the yamaha? I have a friend interested.

Thanks


----------



## schuyler

bslittle79 said:


> Schuyler,
> 
> Do you know how many hours are on the yamaha? I have a friend interested.
> 
> Thanks


In the neighborhood of 400, although I don't know exactly. Runs like a top.


----------



## TailStalker

The Inshore16 we build is a newer, modified Mitzi16 hull but added spray rails and fully infused w/VE resin and solid foam cored stringers and then foam injected...
Lastly, the cost direct from us will get you more than a reg. Mitzi from a dealer such as tabs, built-in tank, led's etc.

P.S. I love you Ish! :O)

Kevin


----------



## flynut

*skiff*

If I didnt already have a skiff I would be all over this!http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=209839


----------



## flynut

*skiff*

Or if your interested in a Maverickhttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=210029


----------



## Ish

TailStalker said:


> The Inshore16 we build is a newer, modified Mitzi16 hull but added spray rails and fully infused w/VE resin and solid foam cored stringers and then foam injected...
> Lastly, the cost direct from us will get you more than a reg. Mitzi from a dealer such as tabs, built-in tank, led's etc.
> 
> P.S. I love you Ish! :O)
> 
> Kevin


alright, alright...you got your plug, enough with the spam (and the **** comments).

there's already a place for ECC spam.


----------



## Bruce J

Flynut is on the money with the HB and Mav links. Great boats for $20k.


----------



## finfeather98

*ECC Lostman*

If u want an awsome boat at a great price check out the Lostman made by East Cape Canoes. Let me know if you want a ride. It handles ruff water great and poles skinny and quiet.


----------



## Ish

finfeather98 said:


> If u want an awsome boat at a great price check out the Lostman made by East Cape Canoes. Let me know if you want a ride. It handles ruff water great and poles skinny and quiet.


i thought they changed the name to the Wetman? or was that the Caimen?


----------



## squidmotion

[hewes tailfisher?
used hpx-t would be another fine choice.

the beavertail is a great little boat as well.

i'm thinking of a second boat to ultra skinny... here is my plan:

flats stalker 18

dad has built a kayak using this technique, and claims a skiff like this would be easy.....these are some pics of very nice finished products... ultra skinny, poles nice too, i bet.


----------



## bslittle79

*Ish, ish, tish*



Ish said:


> i thought they changed the name to the Wetman? or was that the Caimen?


Nope, that was the Maverick HPWetx. But that can't be right because that's what you own, haha.


----------



## Arlon

Squidmotion, that's pretty cool. Wouldn't want to run out to the jetties but what a cool Everglades boat. I built a Glen-l Little hunk dory years ago. It was a bigger boat still a cool skiff and *NOT* too difficult to build.

Picture of my old home built skiff : Home made


----------



## Stuart

Those Flats Stalkers are cool. I think you can build it with a hard chine or rounded. I'm sure the round chine adds a whole other level of complexity, but nothing I couldn't finish in about 17 years.


----------



## Salty Dog

squidmotion said:


> [
> 
> i'm thinking of a second boat to ultra skinny... here is my plan:
> 
> flats stalker 18


It looks like that hull might suffer from a little hull slap on the back end. Lots of square, flat sides back there. That would be my main concern on that hull's design. But it would be a cool project.


----------



## Captain Stansel

One of the best micro skiffs out there for the money is the Dragon fly built by Terrapin out of Homestead, FL. It is very close to the Gladeskiff, but with a little better draft and a 6" wider beam. The draft on the Dragon fly is 3 1/2" motor, gas, and two 190# men. I've measured it. It's truly one of the coolest skiffs for the money. If you opt for a tiller, 30hp, aluminum trailer, it will run you $18,990 plus ttl. The boat is a little heavy, but do to the high quality construction and the air-cell polyester technology it maintains an awesome draft. Poles and tracks great with zero hull slap.


----------



## joewelbourn

Have you been to www.microskiffs.com? Here is Florida there has been a boom in new micro skiffs coming to market. Small skiffs are the trend now.

Joe


----------



## Bruce J

I like the look of the Terrapin although it's definitely more of the micro variety and he mentioned he's looking for a bigger boat. Are there any Terrapins yet in Texas? Would like to lay some eyeballs on one sometime.


----------



## redfish bayrat

bslittle79 said:


> Here's a pretty old school HB Whip for sale on 2cool. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218877
> 
> I've been out with Homer a few times in this boat and have been impressed with how it handled the chop. I thought I would get pounded alot more than I did. It was easy to pole and got super skinny. We worked alot of the spartina grass lines close to lighthouse lakes and poled all the flats in Shamrock back in Feb. with the tide way out. It is a well taken care of rig.


----------



## Rick Kersey

No wet with this HPX. No it's not for sale. My new skiff.

I have a 95 Hewes Redfish Tunnel & an '06 18' HPX W/O a motor both for sale.

Send me a pm. if you need more info. on them.

rk


----------



## Ish

will a 115-150 hp fit under that platform?


----------



## Rick Kersey

It is rated for 115 max. Although I had the platform on this skiff cut down 3"s for minimal clearance on the 90.

rk


----------



## Ish

actually, the '06 18 is rated for up to 150 hp.


----------



## bslittle79

Rick,

Nice boat. I'm just kidding about the HPWetx, we can't let Ish have all the fun. 

Is there a HPX Micro in your area? 

Also, can you post some pictures of your 06?


----------



## squidmotion

droooollll rick. 

i don't really think the hpx is a wet boat, in fact, i would have expected a lot worse... EVERY boat can be a wet boat depending on the conditions... i know crossing the galveston channel one morning dad and i got SOAKED. wrong tide, wrong side, wrong slide, and wrong wind... and i have a very dry boat. 

i was however, able to trim tab it right into semi-dryness...

the hpx is a fine boat. and besides, i would take a beating for this anyway... 


thanks again bruce!


----------



## Skinny Water

Christem -

What part of the coast are you planning on fishing? Are you mainly flats fishing, or do you want to be able to run the beachfront, check out the jetties and nearshore, etc?

Do you want a tunnel or not? Center console, side console, or tiller?

All these may factor into which boat you choose. Most of these skiffs could be used to fish all of the Texas coast, but I still think some are better suited to certain types of fishing. In the Lower Laguna I would prefer a tunnel and a center or side console for the long runs, while in POC I prefer no tunnel and a tiller steer. 

If you have your heart set on a Waterman wait a few weeks and I will probably be putting a 16' Waterman up for sale.


----------



## MUDFLAT

There are two for sale at coastal bend marine in POC one is a Hell's Bay, not sure about the other one. call 361 983 4841 and set up a test ride.


----------



## Rockportmarine

*Mitzi Pricing Clarification*

I just wanted to take a minute to clarify the Mitzi Pricing offered by Rockport Marine. Rockport Marine IS OFFERING the Mitzi 16 with a center console and a 50 horse for $14,995.00 and NOT $21,000 as stated by forum member "thebigd". We have been running a banner on 2cool for several weeks with the $14,995.00 pricing.

If one of my salesman quoted "thebigd" that price for a base Mitzi 16 with a center console and a 50 Horse Motor, then my salesman quoted the WRONG price to "thebigd". I have asked "thebigd" to let me know who quoted him that price so we make sure he has the correct pricing information. I apologize the confusion.


----------



## Ish

when did this become a "sell boats here" thread?


----------



## Stuart

*Sexiness*


----------



## Bruce J

That's purdy. What is it?


----------



## Stuart

Bruce J said:


> That's purdy. What is it?


Native Skiff.


----------



## Ish

freeboard or hullslap, take your pic.

cool little bote, although i don't get the console thing. if you gonna put that big console in there, why not put a steering wheel on it?

kinda defeats the purpose of a tiller skiff (open cockpit, less weight), no?


----------



## Salty Dog

Awful short. Add the console thing and there ain't alot of room in there.


----------



## Arlon

I'd assume the console is really just a grab rail so you can stand easier while running the boat with a tiller extension???


----------



## Ish

if you've bad balance and need something in the center of the boat to hang onto, why not put a steering wheel there? 

never understood that sissy bar in the middle of the boat thing...


----------



## squidmotion

Ish said:


> if you've bad balance and need something in the center of the boat to hang onto, why not put a steering wheel there?
> 
> never understood that sissy bar in the middle of the boat thing...


i didn't either until i read about why they do the tiller thing. it's easy to change out the motor for a spare. no steering linkage to unhook... just fuel and whatever electrical socket, unclamp..... blam.. another one on. plus, weight is the mortal enemy.... when i build one, i plan to put a handle on the gunnel like a saw on another boat... i agree... having a big bar in the boat like that would only work if i was planning to run while standing... which i'm not sure i would do...

i'm going to order the plans for the flat stalker 18 (see link above) on my next credit card cycle... gonna work a job with dad a few weekends next month (sacrafice) to make enough for the okume plywood needed for the job, then get busy! not gonna do the rounded chine... i don't think it is necessary, it's super tough to build according to other builders, and i like the looks of the straight chine.

i was hoping they would come up with a 'glades style tiller/poler like that...

i thought to sell my hewes (for about 1.2 seconds), but not gonna do it... it's still the best boat for the other 80% of fishing i like to do... i just want something to get me in ultra shallow on the pole... and this looks like the ticket, and like me, a bit unusual... spike mike has already agreed to help me get it together (poor guy)....


----------



## Stuart

Sounds cool squid. If I ever put a grab bar on my tiller setup, it will be mounted on the starboard gunnel. I just love my open cockpit too much to clutter it up. 

I agree on the hard chine. Have you come across any pictures of the hard chine floating? I'm curious as to what if anything sticks out of the water up front.


----------



## squidmotion

i have not seen another one built as a hard chine... i honestly think it would be more stable up front with the hard chine (makes sense)... not sure on the claim of it being drier, but who knows... i really can't imagine the rounded chine being any more quiet while floating, but probably while running it is.


----------



## Ish

squid, i understand the tiller skiff thing. i've had 2 of them. i used a tiller extender and stood in both.

what i don't get is putting the console/sissy bar thing in the center of a tiller boat.


i've had hard-chine and rounded-chine boats. i believe the hard-chine is drier. the rounded-chine on a flat bottom turns better.


----------



## Bruce J

Squid, count me in for some help on the project. I have extensive experience in boat building because my scout troop made a canoe back in about, oh... 1968. I think it floated, so I must be pretty good. I'm sure all those mad skills will come back to me in no time!


----------



## squidmotion

Bruce J said:


> Squid, count me in for some help on the project. I have extensive experience in boat building because my scout troop made a canoe back in about, oh... 1968. I think it floated, so I must be pretty good. I'm sure all those mad skills will come back to me in no time!


you are welcome to come help, of course (you need to come out and meet dad anyway)... but what i will need from you is experience on finding fish with it!

it will probably be winter before this really gets ramped up, but i think if i get started gathering materials, picking up good deals when i can find them for the rigging, it will come together. at least i have a boat already, so i don't have to be in too big of a hurry...

i think this will be a super fun project.

ish, do you think i'm ok with going 'hard chine' instead of the rounded chine? i know i could make the round chine work, but i really like the regular version of this boat. i'm even thinking of leaving the lip around the front...


----------



## Stuart

Shop around for materials. I work in the composites industry and I'm amazed at what some places charge for glass and resin. They rape you.


----------



## Salty Dog

Ish said:


> squid, i understand the tiller skiff thing. i've had 2 of them. i used a tiller extender and stood in both.
> 
> what i don't get is putting the console/sissy bar thing in the center of a tiller boat.


I can see it as being good for two reasons. First you can put a coffin box in the middle of the cockpit just in front of the grab bar which would solve the need for where to put your drink box and would also serve as a seat for your passenger moving a chunk of weight more forward. The boat will get up better in shallow water with the weight moved forward. Second, the grab bar is a great place to put your controls for your trim tabs, lights, jackplate, your gauges, etc and is a good place to mount a small gps. And of course it would add a little safety to the equation by giving you something to hold onto.

No doubt, you could plunk a center console in to cover all those needs and more. Then you have a steering system to buy and keep working and would have the slower response time in turning the boat. Generally a center console is more expensive to add than a cooler and grab bar too.

On the other hand, do you need it? Probably not. There are other solutions for switch and gauge location. And it is nice to have a wide open cockpit. My next skiff will be a tiller and I have gone back and forth on putting a coffin box, coffin box/grab bar or just leaving it open.


----------



## Ish

squidmotion said:


> ish, do you think i'm ok with going 'hard chine' instead of the rounded chine? i know i could make the round chine work, but i really like the regular version of this boat. i'm even thinking of leaving the lip around the front...


personally i'd do the hard-chine.

what do you mean about "leavin the lip...?" sounds like a great place for hull-slap??? can you put a picture up?


----------



## squidmotion

if you look at the sheer line on the ones that guys build, they usually make it flush with the deck.. the original plans call for the side panels to rise up over the deck a few inches in the very front....


----------



## Ish

where's the picture? i'm not seeing it...


----------



## Bruce J

Squid, I think if you can figure out how to join it up properly it would only be good to have the "lip", or having the top deck/gunwale overhanging the sides by a few inches. If I didn't have that on my Mav I would certainly be wearing more water by the end of the day. The lip channels water back behind the console before "releasing" it and it works very well under most conditions.

Ish, this is would be well above the water line when poling so it's not a slap issue unless you're in waves that would otherwise be coming over the gunwale.


----------



## squidmotion

if you look at this shot:

raised sheer line

it shows the sheer extension on the front....

i've pretty much settled on the hard or straight chine, and might do a flush deck as well.. not sure. i do plan to extend the rub rail out a bit more for the chance of controlling a bit more spray..... gotta get the plans in and see what we are up against on that one....


----------



## Ish

oh, i see. 

it's totally up to you. it's purely cosmetic, so whatever you think looks better.

i thought you were referring to something down by the waterline.


----------



## bslittle79

*squid's boat*

Squid,

I built my boat with a hard chine with no rolled gunnel or spray rail. It's wet when I quarter waves and can't get the bow high enough. Basically the waves are hitting the side of the boat and splash over because there is nothing to knock the waves down. Or when I hit a large wave head on. But for a boat with no sprayrails or rolled gunnels it's fairly dry. Trim tabs and a motor with tilt/trim help a lot. And my boat is a lot wider than the one you plan to build.

If I was to do it again I would add spray rails about 8-10" above the waterline on the front 8-10' of the boat. I would bond a 1"x2" or 1"x4" running down the boat 8-10" above the waterline and screw a soft extruded rubber Angle or Channel to the bonded strip. This way the screws will not penetrate the hull and the soft flexible rubber(sprayrail) will bend when you bump something like your trailer or boat ramp.

Just some ideas.


----------



## squidmotion

gosh, bslittle... that is slick! 

a spray rail might be a good idea. that is a cool looking boat... 

what's the draft/weight of that rig?


----------



## bslittle79

squidmotion said:


> what's the draft/weight of that rig?


Thanks,

Draft(no people) = 3"ish (measured below the jackplate)
Draft(me and another light weight) = 5"ish (never got out to measure, just from pictures and judging by the water over my trim tabs and up the jackplate.

Weight = Never weighed it, but light. I'd estimate it around 400-600 just from flipping it over to work on it.

If you want to fish off of it before you start your build just ask. If we don't get a hurricane this year our flats should be good till 2010.


----------



## bslittle79

Squid,

If you think that's sick, you should see what's sitting in my shop right now, haha.


----------



## Stuart

And bs has nitrous or something on that little Merc he told me one time.


----------



## bslittle79

Stuart said:


> And bs has nitrous or something on that little Merc he told me one time.


No NOS just twin turbos, double ported and polished, triple-grip prop, and extremely low water pick-ups. Other than that it's stock.

:spineyes:


----------



## Stuart

squidmotion said:


> ......... i do plan to extend the rub rail out a bit more for the chance of controlling a bit more spray.......


I've been thinking on this. You hang a 250XS on there and you can probably outrun the spray.


----------



## squidmotion

yeah! and it should absolutely leap on plane! 


can you imagine the first time you would ease it off the trailer, and it just slides right on down and sinks, transom first? actually, i bet it would hold it... but barely... 

i bet you could run a 35 or even maybe a 50 on one of these... but why?

i actually had to look up what a '250SX' was sad3sm ... i guess that shows how much of a yamaha guy i am... those mercs sure do run well, though. i would actually consider putting a merc on this boat.. it seems with the lower horsepower outboards, it's hard to go wrong with any of the major brands... crud, even those nissans and tohatsus seem to hold up well... 

went surfing with my sissy today, and we talked at length about the way we would set one of these up (this girl lives in salt...one of the best fishermen i know... oh yes.. she's better than you )... she agreed that the hard chine was cooler... 

she thinks the cooler is a waste of time and space... the open boat sounds better/lighter... but a snack and drink cooler up front. we do a lot of catch and release, so a big cooler is not necessary. 

small battery, use my 12v transom motorguide trolling motor, if you wanted. but leave it at home most of the time. batteries and fuel will be up front.... minimal fuel... i don't go too far. 

i'm very interested in putting the poling platform as forward as i can, and as low as possible... my hewes is like climbing a 4 story building up there... i want to run a jackplate so that is a concern.....

where to put the switches and controls is interesting... i plan to put tabs on this one down the road... no gauges or anything... 

now if i can just make enough cash for the plywood and plans the next two weeks.... and i have to mend the axle under hewesy as well.


isn't it amazing what we will go through to throw things at fish... i'm starting to think i may have more in common with golfers than i thought. 

golf.... ewe


----------



## Stuart

Microskiff has a good review of 25 horse four strokes they just put up. I don't know how small you're wanting to go. And I think your right, the small motors seem to be pretty trouble free

Anyway, the platform forward will help draft, but hurt your ability to spin the boat somewhat. I would like my platform a little lower, but my motor sits high on a manual jack. If I lowered it, then I wouldn't be able to tilt my motor enough to get it completely out of the water. A hydraulic plate would help, but that is just extra weight and junk I don't want. 

On the subject of jack plates. For your project if you haven't run across TSG jackplates give them a look. Pretty slick unit made for small motors and runs off a motor from a Lenco trim tab I believe.

You wanting a motor with tilt and trim? That adds some weight. With a jackplate I might could be talked out of it. But without a plate, I'd want it.

As far a guages. Throw a tiny tach on the tiller arm. That's what I have. Shows rpm when running and hours when not. Very inexpensive. I'd be tempted to throw a water pressure guage on there as well. I have one and I glance at it often.


----------



## Bruce J

Those TSG mini-jacks are pretty cool. However, I think they're quite limited in HP/weight they can handle, maybe up to 15hp??


----------



## TailStalker

Bruce J said:


> Those TSG mini-jacks are pretty cool. However, I think they're quite limited in HP/weight they can handle, maybe up to 15hp??


He makes them up to 40hp...
And Bob's JP has a new one in the owrks for smaller HP as well.


----------



## Tom C

Bruce J said:


> Those TSG mini-jacks are pretty cool. However, I think they're quite limited in HP/weight they can handle, maybe up to 15hp??


I (TsG) make them for up tp a 50Hp 2 stroke, or 25Hp 4 Stroke.

Check out my updated web page. http://www.TsGCustom.com


----------



## redfishandy

check out newwater boatworks. the silt awsome boat


----------



## LUISJG

I like to keep it simple. 
this is my 14 foot lil jon carolina skiff ,with my 15 hp.
gets me where I need to go in the flats.


----------



## Tailshot

Couldn't be simpler than this old school everglades canoe:

www.releaseboats.com Classic 15


----------



## tail-chaser

Speaking of skiffs.

Man i miss this bote


















































Ish, Think this boat still has the mojo it used to?


----------



## Permit Rat

This is my 1992 Silver King. She's only 16 ft long but she gets the job done. Photo doesn't show the trolling motor that I now have on the bow, because I fish alone a lot and poling and then sight casting to fish is a lot tougher than one might think, until you try it. If balanced (riding level) she draws 7-9 inches of water. She was cast from an old original design Mako 17 hull....a boat that I have also owned in the Keys.

Now that I have had her in So. Texas for almost a year now, here are my observations on skiffs/shallow water boats (like sleds) in general:

I have trim tabs and no tunnel, although the bottom does have a pad, which reduces draft an inch or so, and may also facilitate planning. Some of the bigger skiffs with pads and much bigger engines, sometimes plane on the pad alone, but this is dangerous in all but the glassiest conditions.

Dryness is important and my skiff is very dry. It gets much colder here than in Florida and wet + cold = no fun at all. I think the Maverick skiffs are also fairly dry, but the Hell's Bays, Watermans, Beavertails, etc., not so much. I see a lot of these boats with spray rails on them and they don't come that way from the factory.

My skiff also has a hard chine and strakes that end about midway up the hull. This way, they are completely submerged when the skiff is off plane and on pole, so they do not contribute to hull slap.

While on the subject of hull slap (noise) I have to say that this is of little consequence, even in the Keys. I have NEVER (repeat, NEVER) lost an opportunity to cast at a fish, because I thought my boat's noise spooked the fish......and I ran a Shipoke, a skiff with a hard chine and strakes that came all the way up the bow and out of the water when the skiff was at rest. To wit, the original Bob Hewes skiffs were a fiberglass lapstrake-type hull, with a hard chine and exposed strakes as well. The Hewes Bonefisher is/was a legendary boat and caught more fish than....well, you know. Finally, when we are poling and fishing he flats, we usually endeavor to pole and cast at some degree of "down wind." When any skiff is moving _with_ the wavelets, hull slap is drastically reduced automatically.

What DON'T I like about my skiff? Not much, but I do wish she were a foot longer. A 17 ft boat would be better able to span the chop that we experience in our bays, making for a smoother ride in rough water. At the same time, a larger boat might be able to handle one of these danged 4-stroke motors that we now have to have. My Yamaha 90 2-stroke weighs just 264 lbs. An E-Tec is 80 lbs. more and a Yamaha 90 4-stroke is a full 100 lbs. heavier. To add that much weight to such a small skiff, would be almost catastrophic. First, she'll squat down more in the stern, making the boat harder to pole. (when a skiff squats in the stern, you are pushing that much more water, in addition to the boat's weight). Secondly, more weight in the stern will contribute to porpoising on plane. My skiff already does this and I have to use tabs at all times. Any time you use tabs you reduce efficiency. If I can ever find a set of the old Mako external baitwells, I'll add them to the transom. This will effectively put the engine further forward and eliminate porpoising. My 17 Mako had these wells and she only porpoised slightly at WOT.

If I had it to do over again, I would probably opt for the Maverick HPX-V. I'm not sure about tunnel hulls and a jack plate just adds extra weight. Only downside to the Maverick is the beam. At 16 ft. and 84 inches wide, my skiff is like walking on a sidewalk. The Maverick is much narrower and more tender, but I suppose I'd get used to it.


----------



## Permit Rat

Sorry....the photo didn't post the first time.


----------



## Ish

tail-chaser said:


> Speaking of skiffs.
> 
> Man i miss this bote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ish, Think this boat still has the mojo it used to?


why you'd part with a boat like that is beyond me.

props on a 7 year bump though.


----------



## bigdaddyd

Permit Rat said:


> Sorry....the photo didn't post the first time.


That's a beautiful skiff. Where did you fish her in Veracruz?


----------



## Permit Rat

bigdaddyd said:


> That's a beautiful skiff. Where did you fish her in Veracruz?


I did a lot with that boat in Mexico. She had a little Furuno recorder that read to almost 1000 ft.. So when the weather allowed, I went far offshore. Once to +/- 2300 ft,. looking for a seamount that came up to within 300 ft. of the surface. Can you imagine the fish that would be around that thing if I could have found it? Cobia, amberjack and grouper in the daytime.....maybe swordfish at night. Might even be some YFT's passing by at times. Alas, I never found the thing. I later learned that the GPS overlay on my chart was off (versus the actual) by 3/16 mi. to the SW.
ã€€
Other than that I caught fish in the river; swordspine snook and those "corvina." (Small redfish without a spot) Offshore I caught muttons, yellowtail and kingfish. Never took the skiff to the Yucatan, because of safety issues on the roads, especially 2009-2012.


----------



## bigdaddyd

I fished offshore in Veracruz from 2005-2009 out of a center console. There were a fair amount of marlin and YFT. I was disappointed in the shallow water / estuaries... to much net fishing. Back then and now, I really prefer the shallow water sight fishing here in TX.

Thinking about putting a skiff to fish in between Holbox and Ascension Bay. IMHO there would be a definite advantage over the pangas as, contrary to you post, I have noticed baby tarpon and permit clearly react to hull slap.


----------



## Permit Rat

bigdaddyd said:


> Thinking about putting a skiff to fish in between Holbox and Ascension Bay. IMHO there would be a definite advantage over the pangas as, contrary to you post, I have noticed baby tarpon and permit clearly react to hull slap.


When I said hull slap was of "little consequence," I did not mean "never." For one, glassy conditions can be a problem if excessive hull slap is present. But how often does that happen? The second condition, would be confined spaces, like some of Texas' back marshes and some of the lagunas in Mexico. I have limited experience in Mexico with baby tarpon, but the first place we went to in a Panga, off Isla Blanca, the tarpon came out of the mangroves at the boat, to say "hello." (Not saying you want that, but......)

As stated before, hull slap can be minimized by poling downwind, and with the waves; highly desirable if you're fly fishing. But if this is not possible, sometimes you can cut the slap down at least a little, by standing to one side (or the other) of the boat and canting the hull into/away from the ripples. I don't know......in my skiff I do not worry about it. Maybe with more experience here in So. Texas, I will.


----------



## Ish

Permit Rat said:


> Sorry....the photo didn't post the first time.


pretty cool looking.

any chance you have a shot with more boat and less dock?


----------



## Permit Rat

These are all I have.


----------



## Permit Rat

Better


----------



## Permit Rat

*to tail-chaser*

Tail-chaser, I noticed in one of your photos, that you appear to have a Powerwinch with the remote control. This is what I have for my new trailer when it arrives. Just curious as to how you like it? I'm also wondering if the newer models are just a little faster than the previous ones. This will be my third Powerwinch and they take a while to get a skiff all the way onto the trailer. That's OK, except for the folks waiting in line behind you with their stop watches, ready to raise Hell if you take more than 60 seconds to launch or recover and then WWIII breaks out.

I must say that the remote looks a little chintzy.....not waterproof or even moisture-proof at all. How is yours holding up?


----------



## tail-chaser

Permit Rat said:


> Tail-chaser, I noticed in one of your photos, that you appear to have a Powerwinch with the remote control. This is what I have for my new trailer when it arrives. Just curious as to how you like it? I'm also wondering if the newer models are just a little faster than the previous ones. This will be my third Powerwinch and they take a while to get a skiff all the way onto the trailer. That's OK, except for the folks waiting in line behind you with their stop watches, ready to raise Hell if you take more than 60 seconds to launch or recover and then WWIII breaks out.
> 
> I must say that the remote looks a little chintzy.....not waterproof or even moisture-proof at all. How is yours holding up?


I had to do a little rewiring to the actual winch but it held up fine but like you said it was a little slow. Not sure about the new ones. Most of the new skiff have fancy hand cranks that everyone seems fine with. Haven't used one myself.

I didn't use that remote very often, only when I was by myself and had bad wind. Just didn't have a huge need for it.

Going back in time I would have made a switch that just clicked one without having to hold it down the entire time. that way you're not just having to stand there holding the button down the whole time.


----------



## Ish

i put an rc-30 on there not knowing that the only difference was lower gearing.

get an rc-15...it's faster and it'll work just fine.


as for the azzclowns behind you, pack large caliber heat and don't worry about 'em.


----------



## Permit Rat

Ish said:


> i put an rc-30 on there not knowing that the only difference was lower gearing.
> 
> get an rc-15...it's faster and it'll work just fine.


DANG! I bought the RC-23.....Didn't know there was a 15. I didn't see it offered in their website. But based on the capacity of the 23, I'd have to agree......the 15 would be plenty if I had seen it.


----------



## Ish

Permit Rat said:


> DANG! I bought the RC-23.....Didn't know there was a 15. I didn't see it offered in their website. But based on the capacity of the 23, I'd have to agree......the 15 would be plenty if I had seen it.


my bad, I meant to say the rc 23....

it's been several years...sorry.


----------



## tail-chaser

Permit Rat said:


> DANG! I bought the RC-23.....Didn't know there was a 15. I didn't see it offered in their website. But based on the capacity of the 23, I'd have to agree......the 15 would be plenty if I had seen it.


Permit Rat, after getting a couple wire spurs in my hand, I highly recommend this. I had it on my winch for years with no issues and it was way better than the wire.

amsteal blue synthetic rope.


----------



## Ish

yes that.

i had black amsteel on the spool for a couple of years before. 

when beavis acquired it i switched it and put the shizzy cable back on so beavis would get stuck by all the frayed pieces sticking off it.


----------



## Permit Rat

Ish said:


> *yes that.*
> 
> *i had black amsteel on the spool for a couple of years* before.
> 
> when beavis acquired it i switched it and put the shizzy cable back on so beavis would get stuck by all the frayed pieces sticking off it.


Looks good. Is that 1/2 inch?


----------



## Ish

1/2" would be turbo expensive, and way overkill.

i'd look at 1/4 or 3/8".

http://samsonrope.com/Pages/Product.aspx?ProductID=872


----------



## tail-chaser

I did the 1/4 inch and spooled extra on there to make it spool faster..



ish is a dike.


----------



## nabsup

*Is a skiff for me*

I will join in the fun instead of starting a new thread. I am selling my large center console bay boat. I fish 99.9% percent of the time by myself in the West Galveston bay complex. I am interested in skiffs due to their small size and shallow access. I would like to learn to pole, but is it more realistic to fish solo while poling or have a trolling motor? What skiffs should I be looking at for mainly solo?


----------



## tail-chaser

nabsup said:


> I will join in the fun instead of starting a new thread. I am selling my large center console bay boat. I fish 99.9% percent of the time by myself in the West Galveston bay complex. I am interested in skiffs due to their small size and shallow access. I would like to learn to pole, but is it more realistic to fish solo while poling or have a trolling motor? What skiffs should I be looking at for mainly solo?


Yes, you should buy a skiff... A hellsbay or Chittum with a tunnel and keep it stored at my house and let me use anytime I want for giving this advice.


----------



## nabsup

tail-chaser said:


> Yes, you should buy a skiff... A hellsbay or Chittum with a tunnel and keep it stored at my house and let me use anytime I want for giving this advice.


Lol! I may use your house to hide it from the wife. Can we make a deal of some sorts?

With the tunnel, how shallow will these run?


----------



## Permit Rat

You should have started a new thread.....this one is worn out and you won't get as many replies now. I would look for a used Maverick HPX- I'm gonna say V. ...but mostly because I am not real familiar with the tunnel hulls and truth be told, have only ridden in one tunnel hull boat. My skiff is not tunnel hulled and I don't think I have much of a problem getting on plane in shallow water, maybe because I also have trim tabs and I cannot understate the value of these on almost any boat made.

YES, you will want a trolling motor if you fish alone a lot. Trust me....poling...putting down the pole (QUIETLY!)...picking up your rod.....relocating the fish you have seen.....and making a cast....is a HUGE PIA. (Did I mention getting a trolling motor?)

Other than that, a skiff is a compromise, just like any other boat. All have good features and not so good features. It all depends on how you use your boat, where you have to run to your spots, etc. Unlike my day, skiffs today are pretty much refined and are more "ready to fish" than decades ago when (for example) fly fishing wasn't so popular and the under-gunwale rod racks did not accommodate fly rods as well. 

When you get into the test drive mode with different boats and have more specific questions before purchase, perhaps post again in a new thread.


----------



## tail-chaser

nabsup said:


> Lol! I may use your house to hide it from the wife. Can we make a deal of some sorts?
> 
> With the tunnel, how shallow will these run?


I have plenty of room for a free boat.

Depends on the skiff... mine would run just as shallow as a baby cat. 6 inches easy.

depending on the bottom I could jump on less then a foot..

I would high recommend the tunnel for a texas boat. I've been both and you can make it without a tunnel but there are awesome areas to fish but I wouldn't feel comfortable getting in some of these areas without it.


----------



## Permit Rat

*Tunnels*



tail-chaser said:


> I have plenty of room for a free boat.
> 
> Depends on the skiff... mine would run just as shallow as a baby cat. 6 inches easy.
> 
> *depending on the bottom I could jump on less then a foot*..
> 
> I would high recommend the tunnel for a texas boat. I've been both and you can make it without a tunnel but there are awesome areas to fish but I wouldn't feel comfortable getting in some of these areas without it.


OK....I am asking here. Like I said, I have only been in one tunnel boat and just a few times. Is it that the tunnel configuration gets up on plane in more of a horizontal manner and therefore not need as much water depth? Mono hulls have a tendency to bury the stern as the bow raises up, until planning speed is reached. I sort of noticed the latter was not the case on the one boat I was in. She stayed pretty level and seemed to rise up horizontally.

Second question......is the jack plate necessary to achieve this on a tunnel hull? That's more weight. Skiffs today squat enough when at rest or getting up on plane, owing to the extra +/- 100 lbs. of 4-stroke motors we have to use. It seems that every pound of weight added to the transom of a light skiff, is reflected in more transom squat.......and that greatly affects poling ease and efficiency, (more than the actual weight of the rig itself).


----------



## tail-chaser

Permit Rat said:


> OK....I am asking here. Like I said, I have only been in one tunnel boat and just a few times. Is it that the tunnel configuration gets up on plane in more of a horizontal manner and therefore not need as much water depth? Mono hulls have a tendency to bury the stern as the bow raises up, until planning speed is reached. I sort of noticed the latter was not the case on the one boat I was in. She stayed pretty level and seemed to rise up horizontally.
> 
> Second question......is the jack plate necessary to achieve this on a tunnel hull? That's more weight. Skiffs today squat enough when at rest or getting up on plane, owing to the extra +/- 100 lbs. of 4-stroke motors we have to use. It seems that every pound of weight added to the transom of a light skiff, is reflected in more transom squat.......and that greatly affects poling ease and efficiency, (more than the actual weight of the rig itself).


My tunnel was a 2stroke so I can't compare it to a heavier 4. But I've been on two boats with the same engine with a tunnel and without.

I think the tunnel allowed the engine to be a few inches higher and when the boat started to lift he tunnel allowed the prop to catch more water. Where the tunnel really came in handy for me was running shallow, I could run the motor higher on plane. When I did run aground a few times I was getting to ballsey and running in 2-3 inches of water on hard bottom and trim tabs would start dragging but my skeg would be a few inches above the ground still. If I had my trim tabs just right I could run in 2-3 inches for a short period of time. I just don't know how the extra weight of the 4 stroke would effect any of my experience I had with mine.

Now ish can go into a lot more detail on the set up but I even tried a few different things and the way he had it set up was the best. He was the one that spent a lot more time figuring out he best set up. All the "experts' said it wasn't right and wouldn't work but it did and their way didn't work as well.


----------



## tail-chaser

I would also say if you are running the new maverick there's a problem in it's self. they have too much weight in back and are not balanced correctly. The heavier 4 stroke on the back is amplified by the poor design.


----------



## Ish

tail-chaser said:


> When I did run aground a few times I was getting to ballsey and running in 2-3 inches of water on hard bottom and trim tabs would start dragging but my skeg would be a few inches above the ground still.


why were you running with tabs down in 2-3 inches of water? boats don't porpoise when they are hydroplaning in water that shallow.


----------



## southpaw

Ish said:


> why were you running with tabs down in 2-3 inches of water?


Sounds like he was using them as a depth finder


----------



## Bruce J

tail-chaser said:


> I would also say if you are running the new maverick there's a problem in it's self. they have too much weight in back and are not balanced correctly. The heavier 4 stroke on the back is amplified by the poor design.


Are you talking about the S? I've only ridden in one once, so don't really have any experience with it. It was a nice ride, though. If you're talking about the newer version of the T, I don't notice any balance difference from my older T.


----------



## Permit Rat

tail-chaser said:


> I would also say if you are running the new maverick there's a problem in it's self. they have too much weight in back and are not balanced correctly. The heavier 4 stroke on the back is amplified by the poor design.


I don't think the Maverick is a poorly designed boat.....it's just that it was designed for a 2-stroke engine. It was also designed for a smaller engine, like a 75 or 90 hp. (remember when gas was pushing $5 per gallon?) The HPX was popped off a Dolphin Superskiff hull, as is the Mitzi. All 3 were/are very popular skiffs and are still today. The biggest complaint I have heard about them, is that they are quite tippy, owing to their relatively narrow beam. But at the same time, they are better to handle the narrow mangrove creeks that are common on the Florida west coast and the northern Guld coast, up through Louisiana.

IMO, what skiff makers need to do today, is bring back the old transom-mounted baitwells, like the original Hewes Bonefishers and Maverick skiffs had. Except today they would not be baitwells per se and be run dry. Now they would act as sponsons and help to buoy the extra weight of today's 4-strokes. I said this before, but the wells would effectively move the engine forward of the back of the boat. In my old Mako 17 skiff (w/ 4 cyl. 115 Evinrude) and that kind of baitwells, I almost never porpoised and that skiff didn't have trim tabs. My Silver King was popped off a Mako 17 hull and with just the 3 cyl. 90 motor, porpoises badly....even with the trolling motor, 2 batteries and charger in the bow. Thankfully, this skiff has tabs.


----------



## Ish

Bruce J said:


> Are you talking about the S? I've only ridden in one once, so don't really have any experience with it. It was a nice ride, though. If you're talking about the newer version of the T, I don't notice any balance difference from my older T.


cuz they moved the cockpit forward...


----------



## Ish

Permit Rat said:


> IMO, what skiff makers need to do today, is bring back the old transom-mounted baitwells, like the original Hewes Bonefishers and Maverick skiffs had. Except today they would not be baitwells per se and be run dry. Now they would act as sponsons and help to buoy the extra weight of today's 4-strokes. I said this before, but the wells would effectively move the engine forward of the back of the boat.


then you have something a la hells bay and you can't get bow high enough to handle big water without stuffing the bow.

they call it a "waterman" for a reason.

the maverick hpx (if it's set up right) is still the best designed all-around skiff out there. but, arguably, it's not the best flat-water poling skiff out there.

i'll take all-around any day of the week, but that's just me.


----------



## Ish

southpaw said:


> Sounds like he was using them as a depth finder


heh heh!


----------



## Permit Rat

Ish said:


> then you have something a la hells bay and you can't get bow high enough to handle big water without stuffing the bow.
> 
> they call it a "waterman" for a reason.
> 
> the maverick hpx (if it's set up right) is still the best designed all-around skiff out there. but, arguably, it's not the best flat-water poling skiff out there.
> 
> i'll take all-around any day of the week, but that's just me.


I have to agree with you as far as the Maverick skiff is concerned. Only thing I would wish for, is 6-8 inches more beam.

At the same time, I don't think the transom configuration I am pushing for, would necessarily keep the bow down......But it would for sure depend on the boat's bottom contour and I know what you mean about the Hell's Bay. Heh-heh, makes me think of my old guide skiff, a Shipoke. These skiffs were made from a Sidewinder ski boat hull and the first ones still had the hook in the bottom as many ski boats had in those days. It was literally impossible to raise the bow at all. Talk about stuffing! Dolphin Backcountry skiffs are made from the same Sidewinder hull but I believe they removed the hook when they made the mold.


----------



## tail-chaser

You guys talk too much



Ish said:


> why were you running with tabs down in 2-3 inches of water? boats don't porpoise when they are hydroplaning in water that shallow.


I was jrunkish.... jk

It's when I fish got it from you and learning the boat.



Bruce J said:


> Are you talking about the S? I've only ridden in one once, so don't really have any experience with it. It was a nice ride, though. If you're talking about the newer version of the T, I don't notice any balance difference from my older T.


They ride great and like ish said below, they are still IMO as well the best all all around skiff. However they have too much squat in the back and they are not balanced well.



Permit Rat said:


> I don't think the Maverick is a poorly designed boat.....it's just that it was designed for a 2-stroke engine. It was also designed for a smaller engine, like a 75 or 90 hp. (remember when gas was pushing $5 per gallon?) The HPX was popped off a Dolphin Superskiff hull, as is the Mitzi. All 3 were/are very popular skiffs and are still today. The biggest complaint I have heard about them, is that they are quite tippy, owing to their relatively narrow beam. But at the same time, they are better to handle the narrow mangrove creeks that are common on the Florida west coast and the northern Guld coast, up through Louisiana.


I think they could've put more thought into the compensation for the extra weight of the four stroke. They didn't design the boat right for what they knew was coming. I couldn't agree more with you though, you put a 2 stroke on it and it'd be better.



southpaw said:


> Sounds like he was using them as a depth finder


suck it



Permit Rat said:


> I have to agree with you as far as the Maverick skiff is concerned. Only thing I would wish for, is 6-8 inches more beam.


Seems like this would solve a few issues... also moving some of the weight forward would help IMO.


----------



## tail-chaser

I'm closed to getting a new skiff... I hardly found myself going in the surf and/or needing something that could handle bigger water. That being said, most of the fishing I really like to do is for redfish/drum/sheapshead/trout/flounder in shallow water. I also like hitting up the big water every now and then but I have access to a bigger boat for the few times I will be doing that. 

I want something that drafts, runs and jumps in spit. Good quite poling skiff. 

I'm willing to give up a dry comfortable ride for the above features.


----------



## Bruce J

It's an interesting debate, as always, about boat design. But the design of any boat is always a compromise of some things against particular objectives. If you want a skiff to pole well, it has to be light and it helps to be more narrow. Want it to float more shallow? Flatten out the hull, less deadrise. Both issues compromise ride comfort, but what's more important? Want it to be well balanced? Okay, but the Mavs are designed to be most level while poling/fishing. Move the guy from the front deck to the back, and it will squat more. When you're moving a couple hundred pounds around on a light hull, you will change the balance. It just depends on where it's more important to you. It's hard to imagine with the consensus that it's the best all-around skiff, that it's also poorly designed. But I get it that you don't like that aspect of it. That's why we have choices - and a lot more of them these days.


----------



## tail-chaser

Bruce J said:


> It's an interesting debate, as always, about boat design. But the design of any boat is always a compromise of some things against particular objectives. If you want a skiff to pole well, it has to be light and it helps to be more narrow. Want it to float more shallow? Flatten out the hull, less deadrise. Both issues compromise ride comfort, but what's more important? Want it to be well balanced? Okay, but the Mavs are designed to be most level while poling/fishing. Move the guy from the front deck to the back, and it will squat more. When you're moving a couple hundred pounds around on a light hull, you will change the balance. It just depends on where it's more important to you. It's hard to imagine with the consensus that it's the best all-around skiff, that it's also poorly designed. But I get it that you don't like that aspect of it. That's why we have choices - and a lot more of them these days.


Can I just use your skiff for a few months so I can make a good decision on this?


----------



## Bruce J

tail-chaser said:


> Can I just use your skiff for a few months so I can make a good decision on this?


No. But I'm sure she would appreciate a little romp in the marsh as we've only made it out once since Harvey.


----------



## Permit Rat

tail-chaser said:


> I want something that drafts, runs and jumps in spit. Good quite poling skiff.
> 
> I'm willing to give up a dry comfortable ride for the above features.


With those requirements, you might as well stick with a small sled.....except that they tend not to pole very well. But one of them would stay more level if you're by yourself and poling. Just remember that all skiffs (that I can think of) are meant to be used by 2 people. The weight of the person on the bow, along with a forward fuel tank, against the weight of the engine and guy on the pole, is what keeps the boat nearly level at rest and this is what makes for the easiest poling.

I think those sleds, with their jack plated engines, will get up on plane in much shallower water than a conventional hull, even one with a tunnel. I know I have to pole out to about 15 inches and then I can use my trolling motor, while I move to deeper water and/or look for a pothole. This is a throwback from my Keys days, but I truly hate to kick up grass when I get up on plane. Turtle grass especially, takes a long time to grow back and prop tracks in the grass can last for years. (In fact, in Florida, it is actually illegal to disturb turtle grass in any way......So if you are seen by the wrong person, running a flat and leaving a mud trail, you can be hit with a pretty hefty fine.)

Anyway, this is why you don't see the Texas sleds in South Florida waters. There a few up north on the West coast, but other than that......

BTW tail-chaser, your comment on Maverick's poor design, saying that "they should have seen it coming," (meaning the 4-stroke engines)......well the Maverick HPXs, as well as all the Mitzis and Superskiffs have been around since loooong before 4 strokes were even thought of being developed. I mean, Yamaha's last 2-stroke 90 was a 2009 model and all those skiffs came out in the mid-1980s. You have any idea how much a new mold costs these days? I don't either, but it was about half a mil, back in the late 70's (that is, starting from scratch) and early 80's. I can imagine it's close to a full million today. Point being that mfgrs are not going to make new molds for something like more weight in the motor. Nobody made new molds to accommodate the new poling platforms, back in the late 70's. Before that, we all poled from the bow and it was our weight that countered the weight of the engine. One of those skiffs with a poling platform, not only added significant weight to the stern, it also moved that weight _further aft_! I remember the old 60's era Hewes Bonefishers, with their fuel tanks under the console, more or less amidships. The angler on the bow looked like he was on some sort of platform or something, he was so high up! You could always tell a Hewes out on the water, just by the silhouette in the distance. Just sayin'


----------



## Bruce J

And Maverick actually did change the center of gravity a bit when they modified the HPX-T for the 2011 model year. They moved the console forward, about 4" I think, and the back deck moved up about the same. They also switched to the poling platform that was in front of the motor instead of over it. Those changes seem to have accommodated really well for the extra weight of the 4-stroke motor and jackplate. At least I don't notice any real balance difference. If anything I think my newer Mav poles better when I'm solo and standing on the platform than my older one did. I pretty much had to pole that one backwards from the bow if by myself.


----------



## tail-chaser

This needs 75-125 pounds moved from the back to the front.


----------



## tail-chaser

Not saying they are bad skiffs... 

I loved my old maverick... I really did. 

Just seems to me that they are more interested in the big bay boats now and not the skiffs. I've also heard that same attitude from their dealers as well.


----------



## Permit Rat

I dunno.....I just went to their website. When did they dump the HPX-T (tunnel hull)????? That says something right there. Shows you how long I've been out of the loop....I didn't even know they were now making an 18. I gotta say, those skiffs look pretty good with the 4-strokes they've chosen for the photo shoot and videos. Not too much squat in the stern at rest....I'd say less than your boat in the above pic. Also looks pretty good on pole with an angler up front. I assume that's a "T" model.

Why don't you check out a Dolphin Superskiff? It is (was) the same hull as the Maverick HPX and a lot cheaper to boot. Probably does not have the same fit and finish either, but who cares? Mitzi is also the same hull, but the caps on those boats are butt-ugly IMO. Just a thought.


----------



## tail-chaser

compared to...


----------



## tail-chaser

Heres a pic of one with a similar engine.


----------



## tail-chaser

Here's another example.


----------



## Bruce J

If you pick your boat by how level it floats while empty, I guess you might pick another boat. Maybe a Carolina Skiff. But - and I know you already know this TC - these boats just work really, really well with the normal weight distribution while running and fishing. If you change the design criteria, you get a different boat that might be better in some things and worse in others. Maverick has a proven "balance" of these objectives with their highly successful HPX hulls over many years. 

Permit: I'm surprised too that the HPX-T is not on the Mav website anymore. Maybe they'll keep making them as special order, or maybe they're moving totally to the S model for the skinnier water.


----------



## tail-chaser

Bruce J said:


> If you pick your boat by how level it floats while empty, I guess you might pick another boat. Maybe a Carolina Skiff. But - and I know you already know this TC - these boats just work really, really well with the normal weight distribution while running and fishing. If you change the design criteria, you get a different boat that might be better in some things and worse in others. Maverick has a proven "balance" of these objectives with their highly successful HPX hulls over many years.
> 
> Permit: I'm surprised too that the HPX-T is not on the Mav website anymore. Maybe they'll keep making them as special order, or maybe they're moving totally to the S model for the skinnier water.


I know what you mean... I was just trying to show what I was referring to. My goal is to have a boat that drafts evenly and shallow so I'm not poling that boat and get the back of it hung up on a reef or something stupid. The more even it drafts more than likely the shallower it will draft as well, at least common sense would be make think that.

I don't think they even make the Tunnel anymore which is the main reason for not going with the maverick besides that balance issue I think they have.


----------



## Bruce J

We must have been really bored today. 

The flattest hull will draft most shallow, all else being equal: length, width, weight, etc. My wife still jokes about the science project I put my son through once about displacement and â€œWhy does a boat float?â€ I thought it was pretty cool!

But a flatter hull will beat you up, so you add some V up front and deadrise in the back to smooth it out, but that increases the draft. Pick your poison!

What are you looking at? Sell your Pathy yet?


----------



## tail-chaser

Bruce J said:


> We must have been really bored today.
> 
> The flattest hull will draft most shallow, all else being equal: length, width, weight, etc. My wife still jokes about the science project I put my son through once about displacement and â€œWhy does a boat float?â€ I thought it was pretty cool!
> 
> But a flatter hull will beat you up, so you add some V up front and deadrise in the back to smooth it out, but that increases the draft. Pick your poison!
> 
> What are you looking at? Sell your Pathy yet?


Pathy is sold!!! waiting on funds but looks like money will be in hand by tomorrow.

Leaning towards a chittum right now, this it hits all the hot buttons I want.


----------



## Stuart

tail-chaser said:


> Pathy is sold!!! waiting on funds but looks like money will be in hand by tomorrow.
> 
> Leaning towards a chittum right now, this it hits all the hot buttons I want.


I wanna go.

What is the wait time on a Chittum? I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## Permit Rat

tail-chaser said:


> I know what you mean... I was just trying to show what I was referring to. *My goal is to have a boat that drafts evenly and shallow so I'm not poling that boat and get the back of it hung up on a reef *or something stupid. The more even it drafts more than likely the shallower it will draft as well, at least common sense would be make think that.
> 
> I don't think they even make the Tunnel anymore which is the main reason for not going with the maverick besides that balance issue I think they have.


You know.....SOME squat in the stern can be a good thing, especially if you are alone!! I have saved my butt several times while poling alone, when my stern hit the bottom and I knew the tide was dropping. If your boat is perfectly level and you ground it, the whole hull is on the bottom and it is much more difficult to get out to deeper water. In my case, I just moved up to the bow and my skiff leveled out and floated again, giving me a way to pole the heck out to deeper water.

PS.....That Islamorada 18 is a good looking hull.....except for me, the cockpit is too small. Rods stored under the gunwales are much harder to get out and have to be bent unnecessarily hard, in order to do store and retrieve them. I don't know if you are a fly fisherman or not, but this goes double for the added length of a fly rod. The casting deck does not have to be that big either.


----------



## tail-chaser

Permit Rat said:


> You know.....SOME squat in the stern can be a good thing, especially if you are alone!! I have saved my butt several times while poling alone, when my stern hit the bottom and I knew the tide was dropping. If your boat is perfectly level and you ground it, the whole hull is on the bottom and it is much more difficult to get out to deeper water. In my case, I just moved up to the bow and my skiff leveled out and floated again, giving me a way to pole the heck out to deeper water.
> 
> PS.....That Islamorada 18 is a good looking hull.....except for me, the cockpit is too small. Rods stored under the gunwales are much harder to get out and have to be bent unnecessarily hard, in order to do store and retrieve them. I don't know if you are a fly fisherman or not, but this goes double for the added length of a fly rod. The casting deck does not have to be that big either.


I rarely fish myself. I do get that though and it makes sense.

I'm gonna fish a chittum and hellsbay and check out the ups and downs of both to see which one I will go with. Based on what's out there, one of the two will be the one I go with.

Right now chittum is a hair ahead because of the of the looks... not gonna lie. sexiest skiff I've ever seen. Plus the reviews of the owners that I've talked to that have them, and a few reviews from a close friend of mine.

I still have a few concerns on them and that's why hellsbay is still in the runnings.


----------



## Ish

mav hpx18 rocks boobies (unless you're under 5'6", 140 lbs...then it's prolly a little much)

i wish i still lived in fl and had an excuse to get one.


----------



## tail-chaser

Ish said:


> mav hpx18 rocks boobies (unless you're under 5'6", 140 lbs...then it's prolly a little much)
> 
> i wish i still lived in fl and had an excuse to get one.


I fished with hon on his. handled big chop very well an surprisingly wasn't that hard to push around.


----------



## Permit Rat

Sexiest skiff afloat is the old original Shipoke, with the carpeted deck and cockpit. That sucker looked like a stiletto going across the water. I wish I had photos of mine on digital but they are all still on paper. Some day maybe I'll scan them. They draw too much for Texas waters, but in the Lower Keys, they are the skiff to have and if I were 20 years younger and wanted to guide again, that's what I'd be stepping into.


----------



## Ish

scan it or take a well-lit pic with your cell phone and post it up.


----------



## tail-chaser

what ish said


----------



## wadennis

I've been real happy with my Skull Island skiff:

https://www.skullislandskiffs.com/pages/inventory


----------



## Trout-Nomenal

You might want to check out East Cape Skiffs. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## redfish203

Trout-Nomenal said:


> You might want to check out East Cape Skiffs. You will not be disappointed!


I agree! Boat is rigged for snapper chunking in Key West with my daughter, but you get the jest.


----------



## Ish

yaw that looks like a snapper chunkin' rig...


----------



## redfish203

Ish said:


> yaw that looks like a snapper chunkin' rig...


Yeah some were strange lookin dudes.


----------



## Surffshr

redfish203 said:


> I agree! Boat is rigged for snapper chunking in Key West with my daughter, but you get the jest.


What exactly am I looking at here? Iâ€™ve not seen something like this before and Iâ€™m very interested in the specs. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203

Surffshr said:


> What exactly am I looking at here? Iâ€™ve not seen something like this before and Iâ€™m very interested in the specs. Thank you.
> 
> The boat is an East Cape Lostmen, a skinny water poling skiff. It is rigged with a mini tower and lean post for better visibility while running. The picture is when I was fishing with my daughter, who likes snapper fishing, thus all the stuff..


----------



## Surffshr

redfish203 said:


> Surffshr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly am I looking at here? Iâ€™ve not seen something like this before and Iâ€™m very interested in the specs. Thank you.
> 
> The boat is an East Cape Lostmen, a skinny water poling skiff. It is rigged with a mini tower and lean post for better visibility while running. The picture is when I was fishing with my daughter, who likes snapper fishing, thus all the stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. Iâ€™m not a fan of tower boats, but Iâ€™m a fan of this. What power do you have and what performance are you getting (speed, hole shot...etc). Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogpeter

*East Cape Fury*

After 4 months in production, (custom design and fit) I took delivery of this EC Fury. I have fished Galveston Bay, Matagorda Bay and Lower Laguna Madre these past two months and could not be more happy with this boat. It is a breeze to pole, handles a chop with ease and when the bay is flat and trimmed up easily can push 40mph with two on board with gear. Ran it in 6" of water on Tuesday full throttle and easily skimmed over the surface. I downsized from a 22' CC Nauticstar and don't regret the decision one bit.


PHP:


----------



## Ish

redfish203 said:


> Yeah some were strange lookin dudes.


what did that thing eat, a crab?


----------



## Ish

how much that white suzuki weigh?


----------



## Trout-Nomenal

bigdogpeter said:


> After 4 months in production, (custom design and fit) I took delivery of this EC Fury. I have fished Galveston Bay, Matagorda Bay and Lower Laguna Madre these past two months and could not be more happy with this boat. It is a breeze to pole, handles a chop with ease and when the bay is flat and trimmed up easily can push 40mph with two on board with gear. Ran it in 6" of water on Tuesday full throttle and easily skimmed over the surface. I downsized from a 22' CC Nauticstar and don't regret the decision one bit.
> 
> 
> PHP:


Sweet rig!!! I'm currently in line for one & can't wait for it to be ready. My set up is pretty much the same way as yours. I also fish the Lower Laguna Madre (Port Mansfield to South Padre Island).

At whoever is thinking of buying a skiff.....

I don't remember the exact way I came across East Cape Skiffs (I think it was on a YouTube video) but it was around August of 2015. I initially spoke to Kevin around September of 2015 & started to do research on those type of skiffs & boat manufacture.

2 years & 3 months of looking online at different forums & talking to current boat owners, I could NOT find really any negativity on East Cape Skiffs (I searched for bad customer service before, during & after the boat sell, quality on materials used, boat performance & the honesty of the boat manufacture). I even saw fishing guides that operate different boat brands that spoke highly of East Cape Skiffs, Kevin, Mark, Adam & the crew that works there. In my book that says a lot about them. At first I said to myself about East Cape... This can't be true? But the more I searched & the more I talked to people, it proved me wrong!

I decided to bite the bullet & booked a plane ticket & flew over there right after Thanksgiving week. Kevin showed me around the shop, explained & showed the whole building process (from boats that where there being built) starting with waxing the molds to the last process that gets to the customer picking up his custom boat. I was blown away with the whole process!

Talk about the meticulous fit & finish on the boat! From the straight cut lines on the console, bonding lines, Non-skid lines & precise set up & locations of the switches, cup holders, front casting platform, rear poling platform, height of sissy/lean bar, height of the center console, distance of the center console from where you sit & I'm sure I'm missing a lot more. This is truly a custom boat rigged out to your specifications.

Once you decide on biting the bullet & put your name on the list, they measure your height, he has you sit down in a skiff to see where the center console, steering wheel, backrest, etc.... feels comfortable to you & put all those measurements on your file. Like I said, this is truly a custom boat to your specification & needs. I am not saying that their is no boat manufacturers out there that does this but I have yet to see one that does it & does it to the extent as they do.

Before we even talked about getting in line, Kevin took me on a demo on the Fury with the size of motor I was wanting to get. For every question I had about upgraded options for the boat build, Kevin had a rebuttal but not a rebuttal in a negativity way. It was to make sure that I was aware that there were other options available (even less expensive than the ones I chose).

It was extremely wired to me at the time that he offered other options that saved me money. He could have easily said nothing to enrich his pockets. I've been a victim of that in the past (who hasn't) & have also seen it first hand on many other people in the boat industry. I understand it's a business & it's to make a profit but I can honestly say that East Cape Skiffs are not price gouging.

They are priced extremely fair compared to other boat builders that are in the same category in size, options & fit & finish. They offer nothing but affordability with a ton of standard options compared to the other boat builders that charge extra for them. I'm all about functionality, my needs & price (I don't buy into the â€œHypeâ€).

The reasons I listed above are just my honest opinion, experiences, observations & the long research I conducted for the decision I made to become part of the East Cape Skiffs family.

Hope you do your research good & good luck with your investment!

Tight lines!!!


----------



## Trout-Nomenal

Ish said:


> how much that white suzuki weigh?


343 lbs


----------



## Ish

Trout-Nomenal said:


> Sweet rig!!! I'm currently in line for one & can't wait for it to be ready. My set up is pretty much the same way as yours. I also fish the Lower Laguna Madre (Port Mansfield to South Padre Island).
> 
> At whoever is thinking of buying a skiff.....
> 
> I don't remember the exact way I came across East Cape Skiffs (I think it was on a YouTube video) but it was around August of 2015. I initially spoke to Kevin around September of 2015 & started to do research on those type of skiffs & boat manufacture.
> 
> 2 years & 3 months of looking online at different forums & talking to current boat owners, I could NOT find really any negativity on East Cape Skiffs (I searched for bad customer service before, during & after the boat sell, quality on materials used, boat performance & the honesty of the boat manufacture). I even saw fishing guides that operate different boat brands that spoke highly of East Cape Skiffs, Kevin, Mark, Adam & the crew that works there. In my book that says a lot about them. At first I said to myself about East Cape... This can't be true? But the more I searched & the more I talked to people, it proved me wrong!
> 
> I decided to bite the bullet & booked a plane ticket & flew over there right after Thanksgiving week. Kevin showed me around the shop, explained & showed the whole building process (from boats that where there being built) starting with waxing the molds to the last process that gets to the customer picking up his custom boat. I was blown away with the whole process!
> 
> Talk about the meticulous fit & finish on the boat! From the straight cut lines on the console, bonding lines, Non-skid lines & precise set up & locations of the switches, cup holders, front casting platform, rear poling platform, height of sissy/lean bar, height of the center console, distance of the center console from where you sit & I'm sure I'm missing a lot more. This is truly a custom boat rigged out to your specifications.
> 
> Once you decide on biting the bullet & put your name on the list, they measure your height, he has you sit down in a skiff to see where the center console, steering wheel, backrest, etc.... feels comfortable to you & put all those measurements on your file. Like I said, this is truly a custom boat to your specification & needs. I am not saying that their is no boat manufacturers out there that does this but I have yet to see one that does it & does it to the extent as they do.
> 
> Before we even talked about getting in line, Kevin took me on a demo on the Fury with the size of motor I was wanting to get. For every question I had about upgraded options for the boat build, Kevin had a rebuttal but not a rebuttal in a negativity way. It was to make sure that I was aware that there were other options available (even less expensive than the ones I chose).
> 
> It was extremely wired to me at the time that he offered other options that saved me money. He could have easily said nothing to enrich his pockets. I've been a victim of that in the past (who hasn't) & have also seen it first hand on many other people in the boat industry. I understand it's a business & it's to make a profit but I can honestly say that East Cape Skiffs are not price gouging.
> 
> They are priced extremely fair compared to other boat builders that are in the same category in size, options & fit & finish. They offer nothing but affordability with a ton of standard options compared to the other boat builders that charge extra for them. I'm all about functionality, my needs & price (I don't buy into the â€œHypeâ€).
> 
> The reasons I listed above are just my honest opinion, experiences, observations & the long research I conducted for the decision I made to become part of the East Cape Skiffs family.
> 
> Hope you do your research good & good luck with your investment!
> 
> Tight lines!!!


yeah, but it's not a maverick...


----------



## 223AI

Trout-Nomenal said:


> Sweet rig!!! I'm currently in line for one & can't wait for it to be ready. My set up is pretty much the same way as yours. I also fish the Lower Laguna Madre (Port Mansfield to South Padre Island).
> 
> At whoever is thinking of buying a skiff.....
> 
> I don't remember the exact way I came across East Cape Skiffs (I think it was on a YouTube video) but it was around August of 2015. I initially spoke to Kevin around September of 2015 & started to do research on those type of skiffs & boat manufacture.
> 
> 2 years & 3 months of looking online at different forums & talking to current boat owners, I could NOT find really any negativity on East Cape Skiffs (I searched for bad customer service before, during & after the boat sell, quality on materials used, boat performance & the honesty of the boat manufacture). I even saw fishing guides that operate different boat brands that spoke highly of East Cape Skiffs, Kevin, Mark, Adam & the crew that works there. In my book that says a lot about them. At first I said to myself about East Cape... This can't be true? But the more I searched & the more I talked to people, it proved me wrong!
> 
> I decided to bite the bullet & booked a plane ticket & flew over there right after Thanksgiving week. Kevin showed me around the shop, explained & showed the whole building process (from boats that where there being built) starting with waxing the molds to the last process that gets to the customer picking up his custom boat. I was blown away with the whole process!
> 
> Talk about the meticulous fit & finish on the boat! From the straight cut lines on the console, bonding lines, Non-skid lines & precise set up & locations of the switches, cup holders, front casting platform, rear poling platform, height of sissy/lean bar, height of the center console, distance of the center console from where you sit & I'm sure I'm missing a lot more. This is truly a custom boat rigged out to your specifications.
> 
> Once you decide on biting the bullet & put your name on the list, they measure your height, he has you sit down in a skiff to see where the center console, steering wheel, backrest, etc.... feels comfortable to you & put all those measurements on your file. Like I said, this is truly a custom boat to your specification & needs. I am not saying that their is no boat manufacturers out there that does this but I have yet to see one that does it & does it to the extent as they do.
> 
> Before we even talked about getting in line, Kevin took me on a demo on the Fury with the size of motor I was wanting to get. For every question I had about upgraded options for the boat build, Kevin had a rebuttal but not a rebuttal in a negativity way. It was to make sure that I was aware that there were other options available (even less expensive than the ones I chose).
> 
> It was extremely wired to me at the time that he offered other options that saved me money. He could have easily said nothing to enrich his pockets. I've been a victim of that in the past (who hasn't) & have also seen it first hand on many other people in the boat industry. I understand it's a business & it's to make a profit but I can honestly say that East Cape Skiffs are not price gouging.
> 
> They are priced extremely fair compared to other boat builders that are in the same category in size, options & fit & finish. They offer nothing but affordability with a ton of standard options compared to the other boat builders that charge extra for them. I'm all about functionality, my needs & price (I don't buy into the â€œHypeâ€).
> 
> The reasons I listed above are just my honest opinion, experiences, observations & the long research I conducted for the decision I made to become part of the East Cape Skiffs family.
> 
> Hope you do your research good & good luck with your investment!
> 
> Tight lines!!!


I flew to ECC to wet test boats, and had a Vantage VHP with a 115 merc built. It was the nicest boat I've ever had, and I loved everything about it. Everything. I sold it to buy a Majek Xtreme 22' only because my kids are getting bigger and we generally go out with the whole family these days, so I need the space.

ECC makes a great boat.


----------



## redfish203

Ish said:


> yeah, but it's not a maverick...


I Remember how much you disliked EC from your fly ****** days. Did Kevin Do you wrong? Yes, dollar crab was the ticket for that one although I have thrown a ton of flys at them. Sadly, out of desperation I actually wanted to catch one. They are a handful on 10lb spin. Actually caught one on a doa that snuck up on the snappah spot once.


----------



## redfish203

Surffshr said:


> redfish203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. Iâ€™m not a fan of tower boats, but Iâ€™m a fan of this. What power do you have and what performance are you getting (speed, hole shot...etc). Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not a real tower boat but more of a elevated lean post for vision and keeps the spray down since Lostmen is a zero degree hull. Not so much protection for my buddy on the coffin box. This is rarely an issue but an honest evaluation of the hull, I love the boat. I would have a fury But where I fish I need the draft of my hull. Speed is low to mid 30 and hole shot is good. This has been my favorite boat and there have been quite a few. The boat really is at its best when you turn the key off and get on the pole, it will fish scary shallow. Apologies for the bad picture but gives you a better idea of layout...too cold to go outside. Power is a 2smoke 50 yamadog.
Click to expand...


----------



## Surffshr

redfish203 said:


> Surffshr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a real tower boat but more of a elevated lean post for vision and keeps the spray down since Lostmen is a zero degree hull. Not so much protection for my buddy on the coffin box. This is rarely an issue but an honest evaluation of the hull, I love the boat. I would have a fury But where I fish I need the draft of my hull. Speed is low to mid 30 and hole shot is good. This has been my favorite boat and there have been quite a few. The boat really is at its best when you turn the key off and get on the pole, it will fish scary shallow. Apologies for the bad picture but gives you a better idea of layout...too cold to go outside. Power is a 2smoke 50 yamadog.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Definitely something Iâ€™m interested in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ish

redfish203 said:


> I Remember how much you disliked EC from your fly ****** days. Did Kevin Do you wrong? Yes, dollar crab was the ticket for that one although I have thrown a ton of flys at them. Sadly, out of desperation I actually wanted to catch one. They are a handful on 10lb spin. Actually caught one on a doa that snuck up on the snappah spot once.


naw, he's just a typical central fl clown and back in the day he made complete junk. hopefully he learned how to make them better.

in shallow water they can be pretty tough to get to eat a fly. i've only snagged a few of them that way. nice fish. that bote ain't that bad looking either. : )


----------



## Ish

Trout-Nomenal said:


> 343 lbs


just curious, but in that weight class why not do a 115 opti?


----------



## Trout-Nomenal

Ish said:


> just curious, but in that weight class why not do a 115 opti?


I've noticed that the 115 is only like 20 lbs more but I believe that hull is only rated for a max of 90 hp.


----------



## Ish

good reason, i spose.


----------



## riz

I can't believe I just re-lived all of that.

The best skiff in the world is an early-2000's model Maverick or HB that was purchased for not an ungodly amount of money. Remember when a new Maverick could be bought for around $30k? 

Oh wait...


----------



## Permit Rat

riz said:


> I can't believe I just re-lived all of that.
> 
> The best skiff in the world is an early-2000's model Maverick or HB that was purchased for not an ungodly amount of money. Remember when a new Maverick could be bought for around $30k?
> 
> Oh wait...


We'll have to agree to disagree on that. My 1980 Shipoke and NIB Evinrude 140, cost me less than 8K. Hell's Bay wasn't even thought of yet. No such thing as even a Hewes Redfisher......Maverick made a model called the "Master Angler," and it came in a 16 and 18 ft. length. Hewes only made the Bonefisher.

I only say all this because possibly, these could be the skiffs of the future for us here in So. Texas. In all the above boats, there were external baitwells that were added or molded onto the transom. They were perfectly adequate for live shrimp and small crabs. The engine sat in a "slot" between the 2 wells. BTW, it was the boat owner's responsibility to drill the pick-up and drain holes for his individual use.

Today, if you could find one of those boats and plug the holes in the baitwells, now they would run dry and act as sponsons and help to buoy the added weight of today's 4-stroke motors. If I had a choice, I'd look for a mid-80's Maverick Master Angler (18 ft.) that was made in Kevlar. Boats after about 1982-3, would also have no wood in the transom or stringers, which is a big plus.

Hewes boats were out long before Maverick and it took Bob Hewes a long time before he agreed to redesign the Bonefisher to accommodate the poling platforms that were invented in the late 70's. His gas tanks were under the console and the boat performed a lot better after the tanks were moved to the bow. Mavericks were always made with the fuel tanks forward. Only the 3 prototypes were made without the poling platforms, although they were added later by their respective owners. I fished in one of them, that was owned by Jimmy Buffett.


----------

